# Woodwind Quartet



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It's perky, it's imitative, it's short and it's a studio recording of four fine musicians. Enjoy.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5j2dg2qlh9gbio8/Woodwind Quartet.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The main melody is really fun, and like you said, perky. It felt to me like it was missing a low end instrument, however. Some of the passages where you included dissonance disrupted the work for me as well.

It's a solid work in my opinion, and you don't have to make the changes I suggested, it would only make this one listener more satisfied.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Vasks said:


> It's perky, it's imitative, it's short and it's a studio recording of four fine musicians. Enjoy.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5j2dg2qlh9gbio8/Woodwind Quartet.mp3?dl=0


Yep, it's all of those things and great too. I love the language and especially the imitative counterpoint. Very memorable, is it part of something larger...it needs some other movements for company...oh ok...it needs them so we can have some more to listen to.
I do like the closeness of the sound because it's real, but if it was mine I might have put the instruments just a tad further back for comparison to see which was better. Reverb and placement is to taste of course. I'm a fan Vasks.


----------

